# none



## 残酷Nam Dank_坦克 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi, I am a new BLD solver. I have learnt Old Pochmann to solve but it takes me upwards of 5 minutes to memorise the edges because of my bad method. I put a finger on each piece that has been solved. This works for corners but not for edges as I only have 10 fingers to cover 12 edges. This also makes it hard for 4BLD. Is there a better method? I can only see methods to memorise better, but I don't have a problem with that. It's knowing which piece to memorise.
Thanks


----------



## FJT97 (Nov 2, 2016)

I think the trick with bld is to memorize faster. Then youll have all the Information needed in your short-term Memory so you dont Need your fingers, you just know which pieces you already did.
But I'm not a bld expert at all.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 2, 2016)

残酷Nam Dank_坦克 said:


> Hi, I am a new BLD solver. I have learnt Old Pochmann to solve but it takes me upwards of 5 minutes to memorise the edges because of my bad method. I put a finger on each piece that has been solved. This works for corners but not for edges as I only have 10 fingers to cover 12 edges. This also makes it hard for 4BLD. Is there a better method? I can only see methods to memorise better, but I don't have a problem with that. It's knowing which piece to memorise.
> Thanks


3BLD should not be a problem. Just go faster, 12-14 letters isn't that long

yeah 4BLD can be a bit tricky tho. 
If you're not sure if you've memoed every piece yet, you can use T=U+C.
The way I do is I always expect there to be 23 targets, but I add 1 if I get a cycle break and subtract 1 if there's a solved piece


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 2, 2016)

I've answered a similar question before so I'll just quote what i said there. 


AlphaSheep said:


> Put your finger on each edge as you memorise it. It is awkward and you may need to adjust your grip a few times during memo to get a finger on all of the pieces. Even though you have 12 edges to track, 10 fingers are enough because
> 
> You don't need a finger for the buffer
> You don't need a finger for the last 2 edges in your memo
> ...


You'll find that as you get more experienced you will be putting your fingers on fewer pieces. By the time you get to 4BLD, you should be able to memo without having to put your fingers on many pieces at all.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 2, 2016)

I usually put fingers on the first 4-6 edges depending on how awkward the grip is. After that, memory is enough.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 2, 2016)

Sometimes when I finish all the edges on a layer, I'll take my fingers off that entire layer and just remember it's done.


----------



## AngryMelonCuber (Nov 6, 2016)

I didn't understand : what exactly is T = U + C?


----------

